

Show HN: I made a deck of GLITCH playing cards - soleilz

Sorry for the green username, long time lurker first time contributor :)<p>It all started with a dream. I love playing cards and I&#x27;ve always wanted to make my own deck. I started the initial work years ago but took it seriously a few months ago. I launched the campaign on Kickstarter about a month ago.<p>It took a lot of work to get it rolling. I found some amazing support on reddit and on twitter and it just kind of snowballed from there.<p>It really took off after being featured on VICE and LaughingSquid.<p>I&#x27;m doing an IAmA over on reddit right now, if you are interested:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;IAmA&#x2F;comments&#x2F;28t9zw&#x2F;iama_playing_card_designer_amaa&#x2F;<p>Here a some pictures of the project (* I had a lot of fun :)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;MKnES<p>And (of course) the kickstarter: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;457846685&#x2F;glitch-playing-cards-printed-with-by-uspcc
======
dot
clickable link:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/457846685/glitch-
playin...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/457846685/glitch-playing-
cards-printed-with-by-uspcc)

~~~
soleilz
Damn sorry :) Thank you!

